# 69 carpet installation



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm installing carpet from legendary in my 69 no console 4 speed judge. The original carpet was missing when I purchased the car. Does the forward edge of the front carpet rest flush against the insulation pad on firewall, or get tucked slightly underneath it? Thanks


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Tucked under.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Great thanks


----------

